# Creme Separator



## BurtB (Oct 3, 2008)

I love goat's milk but it does not give us enough creme to make butter. I have heard that a cream separator would get the all of the cream out of the milk. Does anyone use a cream separator?

The ones I looked at were very expensive. Are there cheaper ones out there or a different form of doing this?


----------



## creekside (Oct 21, 2008)

I have an old montgomery wards seperator, it works wonderfully. They are a little fussy to operate, they must be spinning at exactly the right speed in order to operate properly. I had a full size one that would hold 5 gallons in the bowl, It was very worn and very fussy to operate. Every time I used it I had milk everywhere. We found a table top model at a flea market in pieces. I sat down on the ground and put it back together. DH thought I was crazy, I told him it was missing a few parts that we may be able to find. We got it for $45 and the guy wanted $80 for it. After we had it in the car I told him that it wasn't missing a thing, didn't even feel guilty about it. That guy ddin't even know what it was. 
They take a lot of work to clean up. So much that I won't even attempt it with less than 4 gallons at a time. 
I don't know if there are any instructions out there on how to use one. I learned from my mom, and it would be very hard to try to explain. I wouldn't encourage anyone to try to buy an old one to use if you didn't already know anything about it.


----------



## mona (Feb 28, 2009)

I had goats for years. You're not going to get enough cream out of their milk to make it worth your while. You would be better off making yogurt and then cream cheese out of the yogut to spread on toast.

I get a small metal strainer and place it over a soup bowl. Put a coffee filter in the strainer and pour the yogurt into the coffee strainer. Place it in the frigerater over night. The liquid will drain through the coffee filter and leave a thickened cream cheese to use.

Good luck.


----------

